# Michel Ancel finds "lost" Rayman SNES game



## Justinde75 (Oct 24, 2016)

After 24 years... Jimmy has awakened


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

Now dump the rom and release it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 24, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Now dump the rom and release it.


That never will happen though due to legal reasons plus it is not finished.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> That never will happen though due to legal reasons plus it is not finished.


volition released that saints row for the psp, so why not in this case?


----------



## Boured (Oct 24, 2016)

I hope we get a sort of finished version of this on perhaps Rayman's anniversary.


We need Jimmy.


----------



## Daggot (Oct 24, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> volition released that saints row for the psp, so why not in this case?


Most devs just don't dump things like this. At most we'll see a gameplay video until someone unaffiliated with the rayman series either buys it and preserves it physically or dumps it and then does the former.

but then again that'd take years.


----------



## Boured (Oct 24, 2016)

I just had to do this.


----------



## Garblant (Oct 24, 2016)

Hopefully, the rom gets "leaked" by a random person...

(It can't be "released" but it could still be leaked)


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 24, 2016)

What I've just noticed is that SNES is a PAL model but it's got that adaptor on it and it's playing a NTSC game I'm guessing since it's running at 60hz
and the problem with that is PAL SNES consoles cannot play games from other regions non stop to what I remember about the SNES

It must be something with that adapter It must disable something within the console itself.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

[[chants]] RELEASE! RELEASE! RELEASE! RELEASE!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> [[chants]] RELEASE! RELEASE! RELEASE! RELEASE!


inb4 DMCA


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 24, 2016)

Jimmy shall be our new saviour


----------



## Justin14p (Oct 24, 2016)

Boured said:


> I just had to do this.


This made my day


----------



## enarky (Oct 24, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> What I've just noticed is that SNES is a PAL model but it's got that adaptor on it and it's playing a NTSC game I'm guessing since it's running at 60hz
> and the problem with that is PAL SNES consoles cannot play games from other regions non stop to what I remember about the SNES
> 
> It must be something with that adapter It must disable something within the console itself.


The developer most likely just doesn't know that EUR SNES is locked to 50FPS, opposed to the US and JPN systems. That adapter just disables the region check, it can't make a EUR SNES run 60Hz, that's only possible by modifying the console itself.


----------



## smf (Oct 24, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> What I've just noticed is that SNES is a PAL model but it's got that adaptor on it and it's playing a NTSC game I'm guessing since it's running at 60hz
> and the problem with that is PAL SNES consoles cannot play games from other regions non stop to what I remember about the SNES
> 
> It must be something with that adapter It must disable something within the console itself.



Import adapters have existed since the 90's


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 24, 2016)

I know is a unfinished prototype but still no cart case? I wondered what that 1994 artwork would have looked like. Also i never seen that console before, my snes looks way different.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know is a unfinished prototype but still no cart case? I wondered what that 1994 artwork would have looked like. Also i never seen that console before, my snes looks way different.


It's a European unit.


----------



## kingraa777 (Oct 24, 2016)

This is awesome news


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It's a European unit.


@Sonic Angel Knight 

And also the Japanese unit looks almost the same.
Except it saying "Super Famicom" instead of SNES.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 24, 2016)

So.. is he gunna dump it?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> So.. is he gunna dump it?


Yeah, straight into some landfill.
He didn't seem very happy about finding it. /s

PS: Rayman is a big franchise from Ubisoft that is still very alive, the only copy is in his hands, unless he wants to be fired or executed on spot the game can't be "dumped by a random source" or at all. Perhaps capitalize from it making the prototype into VC? Unlikely, but at least has more of a chance.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 24, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> PS: Rayman is a big franchise from Ubisoft that is still very alive,



 
Please name the last Rayman game that isn't on mobile devices.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Please name the last Rayman game that isn't on mobile devices.


Rayman Legends? 2014? Two years ago?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

Trolling said:


> Please name the last Rayman game that isn't on mobile devices.


Rayman Legends is the most recent one I can think of, but I don't actually know if they've released others since then, Rayman isn't a series I pay much attention to.


----------



## Trolling (Oct 24, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Rayman Legends is the most recent one I can think of, but I don't actually know if they've released others since then, Rayman isn't a series I pay much attention to.


That's right, Rayman Legends was the last game on consoles. Nowadays Rayman has become an Mobile exclusive title with zero love given from Ubisoft.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2016)

Trolling said:


> That's right, Rayman Legends was the last game on consoles. Nowadays Rayman has become an Mobile exclusive title with zero love given from Ubisoft.


Erm... What do you expect?
Legends released ONLY two years ago and received universal critical acclaim (90% on metacritics).
It is not a Hotdogs of Duty, don't expect it to be recycled and released every 6 months.


----------



## Alex658 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm still waiting for my Rayman 2: The great escape port for Nintendo Switch's launch.


It's kind of a tradition now.
It would be neat if they do release it, even in VC format. (Can you even do that? Sell a 1990 recently finished game in an old format?) never even seen such a case.


----------



## migles (Oct 24, 2016)

Alex658 said:


> I'm still waiting for my Rayman 2: The great escape port for Nintendo Switch's launch.
> 
> 
> It's kind of a tradition now.
> It would be neat if they do release it, even in VC format. (Can you even do that? Sell a 1990 recently finished game in an old format?) never even seen such a case.


heh.. the ps2 upgrade, revolution was a very good game... the normal great escape looked like shit when i tried to play it, it was missing loads of stuff 



LiveLatios said:


> volition released that saints row for the psp, so why not in this case?


what about saints row 2 for pc? i serioulsy couldn't find a even more broken game...

funny thing, when i played that game i had a shitty GPU but processor had more clock than the xbox...
what happemed? the game was too fast but laggy at same time..
the game played at double speed at like 20 fps or something


----------



## Alex658 (Oct 24, 2016)

migles said:


> heh.. the ps2 upgrade, revolution was a very good game... the normal great escape looked like shit when i tried to play it, it was missing loads of stuff



Rayman 2 has had a ton of re-releases. I think so far is the game that has been ported the most.

You have a DreamCast, N64, PC ports. Which are all the same except by some better textures.
Gimped/butchered PS1 release (worst of them all)
"FinalMix" PS2 revolution version that has a ton new stuff new 3d models and levels but inconsistent framerate.
NDS launch title based upon n64 version (several new glitches, audio took a big hit, otherwise full n64 game)
3DS launch title based upon DC version, several new glitches on it's own, but still playable if you don't have a DC. Inconsistent framerate (less inconsistent than ps2, though), can be fixed by playing on n3ds+overclock.

The DC and PC ports are the closest to being the "definitive" version.


----------



## Wolfy (Oct 24, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> volition released that saints row for the psp, so why not in this case?



*slight euphoria over the thought of Saints Row 3 on the Switch*


----------



## XDel (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks like your run of the mill crappy Euro Platformer.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 24, 2016)

Shiet.
That thing was lost for the same amount of time as I have been alive.


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Shiet.
> That thing was lost for the same amount of time as I have been alive.



its about some one gave it a _blow.... so it worked better... like they blow you.










_


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Shiet.
> That thing was lost for the same amount of time as I have been alive.



I died :'D


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 24, 2016)

smf said:


> Import adapters have existed since the 90's




I know I own one for Rockman X3


----------



## Issac (Oct 24, 2016)

smf said:


> Import adapters have existed since the 90's



Speaking of adapters ... I have this one laying around


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 24, 2016)

This is great news. For a while I thought Rayman was dead due to _rabbids_ but with Origins & Legends and now things like this..


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 24, 2016)

I can see them dumping and finishing the game, and trying to get it on the nintendo eshop. If it's pretty much done, then why not? What's there to lose? I'd buy it.


----------



## Yil (Oct 24, 2016)

When Ubisoft is still good.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 24, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> That never will happen though due to legal reasons plus it is not finished.


since when has legality ever really been a problem for people dumping roms? seeing as this only exists on that cart, its likely he will want to back it up to prevent it from being lost to time due to its immense rarity, and if that backup happens to... escape his computer, i doubt anyone would be angry about it.


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 24, 2016)

Great find


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 24, 2016)

My god, Rayman on SNES would have bee a must own. Not gonna get my hopes up it gets "leaked" but wish it would.



sarkwalvein said:


> @Sonic Angel Knight
> 
> And also the Japanese unit looks almost the same.
> Except it saying "Super Famicom" instead of SNES.



Love the design of the European/Japanese SNES. Very nostalgic. The American SNES looks like a kid's Lego toy.


----------



## plyscho (Oct 24, 2016)

enarky said:


> The developer most likely just doesn't know that EUR SNES is locked to 50FPS, opposed to the US and JPN systems. That adapter just disables the region check, it can't make a EUR SNES run 60Hz, that's only possible by modifying the console itself.


Yeah, but since there is no second cartridge connected to the adapter it's very likely that it does nothing. You need to connect a PAL cartridge to it's back to make it work. I asume it's just there because stuffing a raw circuit board into the SNES slot is not cool.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 24, 2016)

enarky said:


> The developer most likely just doesn't know that EUR SNES is locked to 50FPS, opposed to the US and JPN systems. That adapter just disables the region check, it can't make a EUR SNES run 60Hz, that's only possible by modifying the console itself.


He could just be using the adapter to make it easier to insert/remove the dev cart, as it hasn't got any shell and it'd be irksome to keep the flap from pushing it forward 

EDIT: Got ninja'd by plyscho while I was researching SNES dev carts.


----------



## enarky (Oct 24, 2016)

plyscho said:


> Yeah, but since there is no second cartridge connected to the adapter it's very likely that it does nothing. You need to connect a PAL cartridge to it's back to make it work. I asume it's just there because stuffing a raw circuit board into the SNES slot is not cool.





raulpica said:


> He could just be using the adapter to make it easier to insert/remove the dev cart, as it hasn't got any shell and it'd be irksome to keep the flap from pushing it forward
> 
> EDIT: Got ninja'd by plyscho while I was researching SNES dev carts.


Of course, certainly another possibility that I didn't think of. I haven't ever put the screws of my PAL SNES back in and remove the top each time I play a NTSC game, so there's that.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 24, 2016)

Jimmy-man?


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 24, 2016)

lost rayman snes game : . . . 
me : . . . 
lost rayman snes game : what/s wrong
me : you hot when u naked . . . 
lost rayman snes game : . . . . .


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 25, 2016)

samcambolt270 said:


> since when has legality ever really been a problem for people dumping roms?


When the company knows you're the only one with it and hold you accountable if it is dumped.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmm :l


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 25, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> When the company knows you're the only one with it and hold you accountable if it is dumped.


they'd still have to prove it legally. simply claiming "he is the only person with access to it and therefore is logically the only one who could have done" is not enough, as a there is plenty enough doubt.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 25, 2016)

samcambolt270 said:


> they'd still have to prove it legally. simply claiming "he is the only person with access to it and therefore is logically the only one who could have done" is not enough, as a there is plenty enough doubt.


And in the event that someone "stole" it from him then they'd be left with nothing to accuse him of.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 25, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> And in the event that someone "stole" it from him then they'd be left with nothing to accuse him of.


exactly


----------



## Frezgle (Oct 25, 2016)

How did Star Fox 2's prototype get released? Like, how many people still had it when it "escaped"? If it's anything like this situation, there might be a glimmer of hope.

(Then again I actually don't know - I'm kind of half wishing, half seriously asking.)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 25, 2016)

Frezgle said:


> How did Star Fox 2's prototype get released? Like, how many people still had it when it "escaped"? If it's anything like this situation, there might be a glimmer of hope.
> 
> (Then again I actually don't know - I'm kind of half wishing, half seriously asking.)


How many people may have been fired or sanctioned without us being informed?


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd say it can be dumped and the rom eventually released.
It's a 24 year old, unfinished, unreleased, game. There's no way this should be finished. A new game from it? Sure, with new graphics, sounds, music, etc.

No loss for Ubisoft (it would even be a cool extra point for Ubisoft if released), and a nice throwback to yesteryear.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 25, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> @Sonic Angel Knight
> 
> And also the Japanese unit looks almost the same.
> Except it saying "Super Famicom" instead of SNES.


I wish that was the SNES we got in the states... We got this fugly monstrosity:


----------



## WiiUAre (Oct 25, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Shiet.
> That thing was lost for the same amount of time as I have been alive.



And like the game i didn't know you existed (Illumnati confirmed)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I wish that was the SNES we got in the states... We got this fugly monstrosity:
> 
> -snip-


From what I'd heard, the main reason the SNES had a different design in the US was because kids kept setting drinks on the NES.


----------



## smf (Oct 25, 2016)

samcambolt270 said:


> since when has legality ever really been a problem for people dumping roms? seeing as this only exists on that cart, its likely he will want to back it up to prevent it from being lost to time due to its immense rarity, and if that backup happens to... escape his computer, i doubt anyone would be angry about it.



You're making a whole lot of assumptions that aren't true. Some people ignore the law and dump things and release them, some people have ended up in trouble over it. It doesn't mean that he will want to do it. He may already have a backup of it, but that doesn't mean he will share it with you. It currently has value which would instantly disappear.

Even if he doesn't care, then Ubisoft will probably want a stab at making money out of it. They wouldn't believe some half arsed story about how the only copy mysteriously became publicly available and he doesn't know how, it would likely affect his relationship with them.



plyscho said:


> Yeah, but since there is no second cartridge connected to the adapter it's very likely that it does nothing. You need to connect a PAL cartridge to it's back to make it work. I asume it's just there because stuffing a raw circuit board into the SNES slot is not cool.



The adaptor might have it's own lock out chip built in, which is all the second cartridge is for. Or the SNES might have the lockout disabled. The import adaptors don't usually allow the lock out chip in the import cartridge from communicating with the SNES, which would mean that the SNES wouldn't have access to a lock out chip on that ray man pcb. So there has to be something going on.

It looks like this one, I don't read german.....

https://www.konsolenkost.de/snes-import-adapter-super-key-super-adaptor-2412rs-gebraucht/a-1017915/

If it is that one then it doesn't even have a slot on the back for another cartridge and according to a quick google search it may have it's own lockout chip built it (i.e. something like SuperCIC).



samcambolt270 said:


> they'd still have to prove it legally. simply claiming "he is the only person with access to it and therefore is logically the only one who could have done" is not enough, as a there is plenty enough doubt.



It would certainly be enough for disciplinary action to be taken by an employer (gross negligence should cover it) & it would look bad for his integrity when looking for a new job. I'm not sure anyone sane would take the risk so that strangers could get to play an unfinished game, no matter how much they really really wanna.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 25, 2016)

Pictures 2 and 3 are bizarrely clear. I mean it's possible he's playing it over RGB on a CRT considering its european and all, but still unusual.


----------



## plyscho (Oct 25, 2016)

smf said:


> The adaptor might have it's own lock out chip built in, which is all the second cartridge is for. Or the SNES might have the lockout disabled. The import adaptors don't usually allow the lock out chip in the import cartridge from communicating with the SNES, which would mean that the SNES wouldn't have access to a lock out chip on that ray man pcb. So there has to be something going on.
> 
> It looks like this one, I don't read german.....
> 
> ...



Your train of thought about the lock out chip seems logical to me.

And yeah, it looks like this one. There doesn't seem to be a lot of info about it, but it seems you are right. I didn't even know such a thing existed. Very cool!

From what I can say, your observations are correct and the mystery is solved. It's a Super Key Super Adapter with built in lock out chip + Ray Man PCB (NTSC?) + PAL SNES.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 25, 2016)

Heran Bago said:


> Pictures 2 and 3 are bizarrely clear. I mean it's possible he's playing it over RGB on a CRT considering its european and all, but still unusual.


it's excactly as clear as i remember mr. nutz to be on my snes when 1 had a grundig ctr tv 50 cm screen (flattened glass). so seems alright to me.. by the way i used to use an unofficial scart cable...


----------



## smf (Oct 25, 2016)

plyscho said:


> It's a Super Key Super Adapter with built in lock out chip + Ray Man PCB (NTSC?) + PAL SNES.



You can't tell which region the Ray Man PCB is, Ubisoft is European but they may have been designing the game for the overseas market first. The Pal SNES only came out in 1992 which is around the time this was abandoned (2016 minus "24 years sleeping") and it moved to the Jaguar.


----------



## plyscho (Oct 26, 2016)

smf said:


> You can't tell which region the Ray Man PCB is, Ubisoft is European but they may have been designing the game for the overseas market first. The Pal SNES only came out in 1992 which is around the time this was abandoned (2016 minus "24 years sleeping") and it moved to the Jaguar.


As I wrote the PCB is probably NTSC (which Japan and the USA use).

But on second thought, it could also be this setup: Super Key Super Adapter with built in lock out chip + Ray Man PCB (PAL) + PAL SNES. Which brings us back to "the adapter might not do a lot".


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 26, 2016)

wellll technically the PCB is region free, its just the lockout chip that defines the region....but now thats just me being a tit arguing over semantics despite your statement being obvious 

but yeah if it was a pal proto cart he could have just put it in the console with no adapter, but i get what you mean he may just have been using the adapter to avoid having the pcb jammed in the door and risk having anything break it may even be that the chips were socketed and it wouldn't fit in properly without a lil adapter we couldn't really know without looking at the other side to see what CIC chip is on the cart

i really wish dev's would share a more similar stance as volition with dealing with unreleased titles/beta games and have them shared by their own _volition  _rather than having to rely on someone finding a old dev system years down the line and having to leak it or worse it just being lost forever, i mean releasing a beta/alpha game for a dead system years after it was made is hardly going to do them any harm, it really just pleases their fans who want to have a better look at how their favorite franchises came to be or see "what could have been", these kinds of things have always interested me, while sharing snippets of footage from these things is better nothing, i would love to be able to have a play myself


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not gonna lie, this is starting to sound like that Dark Void Zero game capcom has.



Some how perhaps it be nice if maybe the game could be finished and released on Virtual console, perhaps?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 26, 2016)

or project dream that the rare devs were teasing they have a beta version of....or the original conker game, or dinosaur planet, rare sure love to tease their fans, would be cool if there could be a big beta/alpha dump game release.....like rare replay, but basically just a big fat ol' pile of beta's and stuff from various companies....that would be pretty cool and devs will finally have a legitimate excuse for shipping unfinished games


----------



## CathyRina (Oct 26, 2016)

Trolling said:


> That's right, Rayman Legends was the last game on consoles. Nowadays Rayman has become an Mobile exclusive title with zero love given from Ubisoft.


The Rayman Mobile games are awesome though.


----------



## RedoLane (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 27, 2016)

Ubisoft could do the favour and make a limited batch of SNES copies of Rayman. That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Jyssa (Oct 28, 2016)

Amazing !


----------



## smf (Oct 28, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> i really wish dev's would share a more similar stance as volition with dealing with unreleased titles/beta games and have them shared by their own _volition  _rather than having to rely on someone finding a old dev system years down the line and having to leak it or worse it just being lost forever, i mean releasing a beta/alpha game for a dead system years after it was made is hardly going to do them any harm, it really just pleases their fans who want to have a better look at how their favorite franchises came to be or see "what could have been", these kinds of things have always interested me, while sharing snippets of footage from these things is better nothing, i would love to be able to have a play myself



And I wish that Lambourghini would just give a car to every person in the world... Of course then we'd all hate Lambourghini's because they are expensive to run, difficult to park and catch on fire.

When there is a buzz around an unreleased game then it's free publicity for the developer, once they release it the publicity stops. So it does harm them. Sure it's not fair that they have something you want, but hey I still want a Lambourghini & it's not fair that I don't have one.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 28, 2016)

i really dont get why a company would even care if a shitty unreleased prototype got leaked. its not like it matters to them. if it never got found at all, they would be no better off....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2016)

smf said:


> And I wish that Lambourghini would just give a car to every person in the world... Of course then we'd all hate Lambourghini's because they are expensive to run, difficult to park and catch on fire.
> 
> When there is a buzz around an unreleased game then it's free publicity for the developer, once they release it the publicity stops. So it does harm them. Sure it's not fair that they have something you want, but hey I still want a Lambourghini & it's not fair that I don't have one.


That's a really piss-poor analogy.
You can't just hand out cars because they're physical objects and can't simply be copied and given out to people.
With the prototype, you can dump it and make as many copies as you want because the actual game itself isn't a physical object. The prototype also isn't being sold to anyone, so either way, no profit will be made off of it.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 28, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> That's a really piss-poor analogy.
> You can't just hand out cars because they're physical objects and can't simply be copied and given out to people.
> With the prototype, you can dump it and make as many copies as you want because the actual game itself isn't a physical object. The prototype also isn't being sold to anyone, so either way, no profit will be made off of it.


this is exactly what bothers me. why would they even care either way. for all they care, the prototype could have ceased to exist, and nothing would change. they are never ever going to make any profit from it, and would not care if the guy who found it just smashed it with a hammer. but if it gets leaked online for people to play, then theres a problem.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 28, 2016)

samcambolt270 said:


> i really dont get why a company would even care if a shitty unreleased prototype got leaked. its not like it matters to them. if it never got found at all, they would be no better off....



If Rayman SNES were the next month's free game on Uplay, Ubisoft would give one hell of a nice Christmas present. 

Edit: Shoot. I forgot they already gave away a Rayman title before.


----------



## Condarkness (Oct 28, 2016)

That's pretty sweet. Can't wait to see it on the Switch.


----------



## smf (Oct 31, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> That's a really piss-poor analogy.
> You can't just hand out cars because they're physical objects and can't simply be copied and given out to people.



It's a great analogy as the value of a lambourghini is not just the sum cost of it's raw materials. Would it make you happier if I said "sell everyone a lambourghini for the cost of the raw materials"? Sure they would need to pay the wages of the staff and R&D, but the Rayman Snes developers were paid too and you still want their efforts for free.



Tomato Hentai said:


> With the prototype, you can dump it and make as many copies as you want because the actual game itself isn't a physical object. The prototype also isn't being sold to anyone, so either way, no profit will be made off of it.



Why would you think they would do that? They don't give you old games that they no longer sell and there are good business reasons for them not to give you them.

This rayman game is a physical object and it's value is purely based on you not having it.


----------



## Charli (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, thanks for posting this gem.
Always feeling nostalgic for Rayman :>


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 31, 2016)

smf said:


> It's a great analogy as the value of a lambourghini is not just the sum cost of it's raw materials. Would it make you happier if I said "sell everyone a lambourghini for the cost of the raw materials"? Sure they would need to pay the wages of the staff and R&D, but the Rayman Snes developers were paid too and you still want their efforts for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its really not a good analogy, a car has a real world  function, if you said "lambourghini give the blueprints for that old car that was never completed and was made 30 years ago and barely functions so they can build it for themselves".....then sure maybe it would be a bit better of an analogy

sure i guess it does have a real value to someone who wants to keep it secret for the sole purpose of it being valuable an....but then i dont really think too highly of those guys

you can be sure this will be little more than a glorified tech demo, as much as it would be good to see, imho it has zero value if its just going to be kept secret in some seedy basement


----------



## smf (Nov 1, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> sure i guess it does have a real value to someone who wants to keep it secret for the sole purpose of it being valuable an....but then i dont really think too highly of those guys



You may think differently if you were in his position.



gamesquest1 said:


> you can be sure this will be little more than a glorified tech demo, as much as it would be good to see, imho it has zero value if its just going to be kept secret in some seedy basement



Who was thinking of ray man before this announcement? Now you're obsessed with ray man and it's impossible to put a value on that.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 1, 2016)

smf said:


> You may think differently if you were in his position.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was thinking of ray man before this announcement? Now you're obsessed with ray man and it's impossible to put a value on that.


so its worth nothing


----------



## smf (Nov 2, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> so its worth nothing



No, "impossible to put a value on something" doesn't mean it's worth nothing. It means the complete opposite.

I doubt they have enough money to buy the amount of publicity this has gained them, and will continue to gain them every time they show it off. Once every spotty teenager in the world has it, then it loses that value.

But of course it doesn't fit the "I must have fr333 g4m3zz dud3!!!!!!!1" mentality, so I expect you won't get it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 2, 2016)

so it's worth everything then? the entire world galaxy and universe and all its contents should be handed over to our new ruler because he has a glorified tech demo of some game that was kinda popular once upon a time.....nice to know

some people hold these things in way too much regard, that is my point it has no value but the perceived value that people put on it, the same as everything else and I already acknowledged it was worth what some random guy feels like shelling out for it,  but to me it's not worth all that much at all....feel free to be sad that I don't hold it on the same pedistal as you do by all means but to me it has no value at all being kept secret either

and no its nothing to do with grrr I want fr33 games, I have lots of games, I just don't agree with the mentality that old prototypes should be locked up and never seen by anyone just because until it's displayed it has a insurmountable imaginary value and my original post even said it would be cool if they sold a collection of betas on a rare replay style setup so everyone can legitimately buy the ability to play them and dev get some money back for their work....but sure try paint me as a "grrr me want a de 3 g4mez if that's what you want"....enjoy getting excited over schrodingers cats unopened box


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Nov 2, 2016)

I will be clear about this:
A - Rayman SNES was never released, so...
B - Ubisoft never earned a single cent from it
C - If I where Ubisoft, I will:
C1 - Release it for Free like Volition did with "Saints Row" and get some free points as a "Company that cares about their consumer's nostalgy", or:
C2 - Release it in a "Collection Package" with all the old Rayman Classics (even a Digital Collection or even a limited SNES Cart edtion with all the others Rayman games on discs or carts, depending of the game) and get some points as a "Company that cares about their consumer's nostalgy AND LIKES TO MAKE MONEY FROM THE COLLECTOR'S CRAZYNESS".

Indeed, I like both options C1 and C2. In any of both cases I will get the game. As a collector, I prefeer C2.


----------



## JasmineJas (Nov 4, 2016)

I hope we get a sort of finished version of this on perhaps Rayman's anniversary.


----------



## Kourin (Nov 4, 2016)

Damn, seeing this and Rare's numerous builds of Dreamie and Banjo Kazooie at different stages of development makes me wish devs were more inclined on ripping their prototypes and game builds for fans. Hell, I'd pay money for this.

I hope he posts a video at the very least.


----------



## smf (Nov 6, 2016)

gamesquest1 said:


> so it's worth everything then? the entire world galaxy and universe and all its contents should be handed over to our new ruler because he has a glorified tech demo of some game that was kinda popular once upon a time.....nice to know



It seems everything with you is black and white. When someone doesn't want to sell something because they have other plans, then value becomes abstract. Maybe they don't care about money and just like the idea of having something you want but can't have, I'm not sure what value you put on that kind of power.



gamesquest1 said:


> feel free to be sad that I don't hold it on the same pedistal as you do by all means but to me it has no value at all being kept secret either



I don't hold it on a pedestal, but this has happened so many times before that it's obvious how it plays out. It had no value when it was secret, but now it's not a secret anymore. It's only value to the owner is if you don't have it. People generally don't give things away that have some value.



gamesquest1 said:


> I just don't agree with the mentality that old prototypes should be locked up and never seen by anyone just because until it's displayed it has a insurmountable imaginary value and my original post even said it would be cool if they sold a collection of betas on a rare replay style setup so everyone can legitimately buy the ability to play them and dev get some money back for their work....but sure try paint me as a "grrr me want a de 3 g4mez if that's what you want"....enjoy getting excited over schrodingers cats unopened box



It's likely that this was a marketing stunt and they'll parade it round again if there was enough excitement for them to make a new game. Then you'll get a chance to give them money.

Good luck with getting angry because someone doesn't do what you want them to do. You can think of that while I'm out with your girlfriend, it's not like it would cost you any money.


----------

